#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  سخرية من "المحاكمة النكتة" ومآساة"جحيم" القرن الأفريقي و"تحرر" البريطانيين من امبراطو

## رويتر

الصحف البريطانية تتحدث عن المحاكمة" النكتة" في تونس ، وتعكس مرارات بعض أهالي جمهورية جنوب السودان الوليدة ، وتلقى الضوء"جحيم" القرن الأفريقي.وهناك من تحدث عن "تحرر" البريطانيين من نفوذ امبراطورية مرودخ الإعلامية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

